# How to blindsolve the rainbow cube?



## Jason Lee (Feb 2, 2011)

can anyone tell me how to solve the rainbow cube blindfolded????


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 2, 2011)

No, it is impossible.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 2, 2011)

It's pretty easy, really. There are 12 edges; orientation doesn't matter; and you can do a 3-cycle in a single move. So solve it like you would solve the edges of the 3x3x3, and set every 3-cycle up so those 3 edges are around one corner (to do the cycle in one move).


----------



## Jason Lee (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks but i still don't understand....


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 2, 2011)

Jason Lee said:


> thanks but i still don't understand....


 Can you solve a 3x3 Blindfolded?


----------



## Sakarie (Feb 2, 2011)

Read about 3OP and it shouldn't be a problem to convert inte a rainbow cube. Except there are no orientation, and except for A-perm, you can just do any single move.

http://www.cubefreak.net/bld/3op_guide.html


----------

